# [Risolto] Vodafone internet key k3765z e usb_modeswitch

## ago

Salve  :Smile: 

Come da titolo, ho qualche problemino nel configurare la suddetta internet key; premettendo che su internet ci sono svariati post sull'argomento...non sono riuscito e/o non ho capito totalmente il funzionamento di usb_modeswitch.

lsubs mi ritorna:

```
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 19d2:2002 ONDA Communication S.p.A. 
```

Il riferimento principale l'ho preso da qui ma non sembra funzionare....non swi

tcha da usb a modem

C'è qualche buona anima che è riuscito a configurarla?Last edited by ago on Thu Sep 16, 2010 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lsubs mi ritorna:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il comando che dovresti dare credo sia:

```
usb_modeswitch -v 0x19d2 -p 0x2002 -M 5553424308E0CC852400000080000C85000000240000000000000000000000
```

Poi

```
modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0x2002
```

E quindi ti trovi una nodo /dev/ttyUSB0 corrispondente al modem usb/seriale.

Con un'altro usb-stick, a me ha funzionato lo usb_switch ma non la connessione... bah!

----------

## ago

diciamo che smanettando un pochino ora è riconosciuta come modem (mancavano alcuni moduli)

Ora il problema resta la connessione....partendo dal presupposto che è vodafone..qualcuno ha dei file di conf wvdial? anche li sto avendo problemi..

----------

## ago

Risolto l'enigma.

Ho installato networkmanager e si connette tranquillamente...

P.S.

Per chi dovesse installare internet key, ricordo di abilitare nel kernel i driver ppp e nella sezione usb gli usb serial in modo da avere:

```
CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m
```

e

```
CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m
```

Lavora perfettamente su hardened e su no-multilib

----------

